# My dog's skin turning black



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

HI and welcome Sumitra!

It looks like pigmentation to me. If you regularly shave him down, he might have developed some hyperpigmentation all over his body as the skin is exposed to more sun. Most dogs do get some pigmentation as they age, my older golden is 4.5 years now and she has pigmentation around her body. 

does he have any other skin issues, like is he itchy or do you notice a musky smell on him, and are his ears very dirty? It could be yeast as well..


----------



## Sumitra (May 6, 2020)

No ma'am no iching nothing his ears are clean I shaved it because I wanted to show this to vets as they couldn't believe me when he has hair I won't shave it from onwards it's just black skin and nothing else it was a small patch before and this started spreading and now it's all over his body.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

it should be fine then! just let his fur grow back, the pigmentation is normal. Some puppies are even born with pretty dark bellies, totally normal, nothing to worry about.

I would advise not shaving him anymore as they are a double coated breed and they need the fur for insulation against the heat & cold.


----------



## Sumitra (May 6, 2020)

Okay I won't shave and really thank you so much!!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My girl is darker skinned. Especially on her belly. It's normal, healthy skin.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Since this dog's pigmentation is only on the sunny side, I would guess it is exposure and melanin increase.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I agree with Prism. Retrievers are double coated breeds. The skin isn't meant to be exposed like that. Dark pigmentation on the belly is quite normal though and a good sign.

However, they should never be shaved, it makes them hotter in warmer months, not cooler and the undercoat normally doesn't grow back correctly and gets worse each time you shave it. Goldens just require some thinning out such as shaping up on the ears, feet, tail and furnishings (behind the legs) maybe the belly/underneath area if it gets a bit long


----------



## Sumitra (May 6, 2020)

It started from him armpits frst then spreaded to entire body.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't want to freak you out.... but get him checked for something like demodex mange.


----------



## Sumitra (May 6, 2020)

Okay I'll do that thank you!!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I agree with Prism. Retrievers are double coated breeds. The skin isn't meant to be exposed like that. Dark pigmentation on the belly is quite normal though and a good sign.
> 
> However, they should never be shaved, it makes them hotter in warmer months, not cooler and the undercoat normally doesn't grow back correctly and gets worse each time you shave it. Goldens just require some thinning out such as shaping up on the ears, feet, tail and furnishings (behind the legs) maybe the belly/underneath area if it gets a bit long


Eric,
Why would dark skin on the belly be a good sign?
Thanks,
Jules


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

This is my 16 week girls belly


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

She has no skin issues, pain or itching. My last Golden mix had dark skin also.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

JulesAK said:


> Eric,
> Why would dark skin on the belly be a good sign?
> Thanks,
> Jules


It's a sign of good pigment when the belly is dark as a pup. It usually lightens up as they get older


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> It's a sign of good pigment when the belly is dark as a pup. It usually lightens up as they get older


Moe had a jet black belly when he was little and it changed as he grew. The insides of his ear flaps have a little black pigmentation still. (He's healthy it's just black pigment) He has the blackest nose, feet pads, etc.. When I got him I wondered if it had anything to do with him being so dark golden or field bred. I guess not looking at this pup. He's my first one that had a really black belly.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok. Just wondering. Maggie's has always been pink.
Jules


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

JulesAK said:


> Ok. Just wondering. Maggie's has always been pink.
> Jules


Maggie's belly was dark as a pup and by 6 or 8 months is was white.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Maggie's belly was dark as a pup and by 6 or 8 months is was white.


Interesting. She is my first Golden so I was not aware of that. My yellow lab has always been pink as well.
Jules


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Shaving a Golden Retrievers hair is not a good thing, even in hot climates. Now that she has been shaved all of her down (first coat) may not come back. Her second coat will come back in time, but with a layer of fur missing the coloration of the skin may be permanent. She, at times, may have trouble maintaining her body temperature only time will tell. I don't think it will be dangerous, just uncomfortable for her...


----------



## Emmybaby (Dec 15, 2018)

Sumitra said:


> It started from him armpits frst then spreaded to entire body.


If it started from the arm pits, it might be a yeast infection. My dog used to get that often because her skin has very low immunity. If you can take it to a vet request a skin scraping so he can diagnose it right, and if you can't take it to a vet try to keep him dry and some natural remedies like apple cider vinegar can help.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> Ok. Just wondering. Maggie's has always been pink.
> Jules


Logan’s is dark. I will get a photo today and send it to you. At first I wondered about it because Luke’s was pale pink and only got dark spots when he had yeast issues. Logan’s is fine — it’s just dark. I read about it and what I read says it’s called a blueberry belly in puppies and a sign of good pigment. 

I’ve also read about pigment changes caused by shaving a Golden.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My experience: Staph infection. First widespread dandruff, hair thinning, then darkening of the skin. Check it out.


----------

